# Great & Quiet Portable Belt Drive Compressor



## sbryan55

Thanks for the revew, Cato. I am a fan of Dewalt tools and this one looks pretty good.


----------



## a1Jim

Good review I have tons of dewalt tools.


----------



## Karson

Nice review.


----------



## PurpLev

nice review. I have their smaller compressor. It's mostly for small jobs, since it takes a while to recover, and needs it very often, but for my 18g nailing applications it's quite enough. I like the 2 port built-in. not many compressors have that out of the box.


----------



## Ottis

Nice review…thanks.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

Makita MAC2400


----------



## Rog

Great review and as luck would have it I have Dewalt tools too and have found them to be just the ticket for me. I did buy one craftsman air compressor which is loud and has only enough air to run a brad nailer, stapler and pump up tires. When I buy my next compressor it will be the Dewalt D55146 for the same reason you bought it. Thanks for the great review.


----------



## JohnGray

Thanks for the review. I have one and like you I love it.


----------



## reggiek

I typically find Dewalt to be a great tool (I own several of them)..I love my DW611PK - best compact router made IMO…..it is hard to know how the new tools from any of the brands are coming out (seems like all the tool mfg are being bought and sold every day)...so far though Dewalt is holding up…

Thanks for the review….I have used alot of DeWalt compressors on jobsites….usually with a crew framing and sometimes some finishers doing cabinetry work….They hold up great….I had one in my shop for the longest time….and it is still working at a jobsite somewhere (gave it to my nephew as he needed a good jobsite compressor and had been a bit short on work)....I am still looking for a good shop compressor (using a Hitachi pancake temporarily). If DeWalt made one the size I want for my shop - It would at or near the top of my list.


----------

